# Camping at long point



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I think I will be down at long point the weekend after next for some camping and fishing.

if anybody wants to meet up that would be great.


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be there with my brother sat into sunday may 5


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Hope yall catch'em up.


----------

